# Warm water saugeye fishing ?



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

ive always wander this age old question of how to coach certain species of fish once the water gets so warm? Like you always see and hear the big pile or the big saugeye are always caught through the ice or when the water temps are a lot cooler, i mean they have to eat all year long not just when the water temp is cold, soooooo what the heck does it take to catch some saugeye now that water temps are climbing into the 80's? This past weekend of the cat tourney we fished well into the army 'or ing hours for 3 days straight with no sign of a saugey around, 
Does anyone have any input on mid summer saugeye fishing they care to share? 
My wife and I are both addicted to fishing and tryto get the boat on indianlake at least 2-4 days a week, and have been trying to figure these guys out in this warmer water with not much luck!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It gets tougher,no dout! There feeding windows shorten. Develop a daily pattern. Try fishing at nite. 
I was just reading some old posts and articals. One of them touched on nite time trolling cranks on indian that im sure would work on buckeye to. In the middle of summer.
The last 3/4 years though. I have learned "piles" of saugeye can still be had in august. Just gotta keep putting in the time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh a


Saugeyefisher said:


> It gets tougher,no dout! There feeding windows shorten. Develop a daily pattern. Try fishing at nite.
> I was just reading some old posts and articals. One of them touched on nite time trolling cranks on indian that im sure would work on buckeye to. In the middle of summer.
> The last 3/4 years though. I have learned "piles" of saugeye can still be had in august. Just gotta keep putting in the time.


oh an check out fishslims mid winter seminar speach on utube. He touches on summer eyes...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol another thing if trolling cranks. Try speeding those suckers up as fast as theyll go w/o being knocked outof wack. Like 3/4 mph. Make them fish eat if u have to. And always be fishing around some sort of bait,weather it be shad hatches,bug hatches,ect....


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Good info Saugeyefisher! Thank you I will defiantly check out fish slims videos as well
This weekend we trolled for 11 hrs total after dark with not so much as a fish on, that's what got me really thinking on hat it's going to take 
, we will figure it uout one way or another! Lol


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

exciter said:


> Good info Saugeyefisher! Thank you I will defiantly check out fish slims videos as well
> This weekend we trolled for 11 hrs total after dark with not so much as a fish on, that's what got me really thinking on hat it's going to take
> , we will figure it uout one way or another! Lol


We trolled on a unspecified body of water yesterday and caught 20+ eaters in 5- ish hours. Whatever you were doing yesterday try not to repeat it . In general though you can still catch Saugeye in hotter months, usually well after dark though ( we got all ours during daylight btw) Towards the end of August we should get a wicked cold day or two usually turns them on pretty good.


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

I caught a few nice sauger this weekend ripping deep diving cranks real fast around downed trees


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> We trolled on a unspecified body of water yesterday and caught 20+ eaters in 5- ish hours. Whatever you were doing yesterday try not repeat it . In general though you can still catch Saugeye in hotter months, usually well after dark though ( we got all ours during daylight btw) Towards the end of August we should get a wicked cold day or two usually turns them on pretty good.



Unspecified body of water ! Lol 
Sounds like you had a great day that's awesome ! It's not that we don't catch any it's just been vey few at a time and we've really put the hours in, a week ago we trolled for roughly 7 hrs and caught 1 fish ! It was a good one a 24"er but Just sucks is it was only one! 
Thanks for all the info and the Fishslim video was great I just watched both parts !


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I myself focus on rivers in the summer


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Keep your bait near the bottom. Preferably a hard or rocky bottom. I'm guessing you weren't running deep enough?


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

When we troll we make sure we are taping bottom good with our cranks and or harnesses on bottom bouncers! Sometimes we're tapping too good lol we've Tried running slow at1.5 and fast at 3.5 mph and everywhere in between . We Pick up our share of eyes but feel like we could be missing a few key ingredients to be picking u more? like some of the reports we read !


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not from the central area and rarely fish that area. But I have found just this past weekend with the full moon that the fish seemed more active during daylight hours. I was trolling my usual stretch with nothing to be had. Started trolling faster than I'm use to around 3mph and got fish off one wind blown area near the deeper parts of the lake. I just kept working that same area and got my limit. I was using two totally different colors and sizes of lures..one being a 05 glass shad rap in green and Chartruse and a purple little ripper reef runner on the other rod. Maybe it was just luck but I focused on the same depth and tried working that one area as close as I could get up into 9 fow to 14 and most hits came while going up and down the slope with the speed changing while in a turn.


----------



## zb113705 (Jun 10, 2015)

promag said:


> I'm not from the central area and rarely fish that area. But I have found just this past weekend with the full moon that the fish seemed more active during daylight hours. I was trolling my usual stretch with nothing to be had. Started trolling faster than I'm use to around 3mph and got fish off one wind blown area near the deeper parts of the lake. I just kept working that same area and got my limit. I was using two totally different colors and sizes of lures..one being a 05 glass shad rap in green and Chartruse and a purple little ripper reef runner on the other rod. Maybe it was just luck but I focused on the same depth and tried working that one area as close as I could get up into 9 fow to 14 and most hits came while going up and down the slope with the speed changing while in a turn.


Exactly


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

promag said:


> I'm not from the central area and rarely fish that area. But I have found just this past weekend with the full moon that the fish seemed more active during daylight hours. I was trolling my usual stretch with nothing to be had. Started trolling faster than I'm use to around 3mph and got fish off one wind blown area near the deeper parts of the lake. I just kept working that same area and got my limit. I was using two totally different colors and sizes of lures..one being a 05 glass shad rap in green and Chartruse and a purple little ripper reef runner on the other rod. Maybe it was just luck but I focused on the same depth and tried working that one area as close as I could get up into 9 fow to 14 and most hits came while going up and down the slope with the speed changing while in a turn.



Sorry for the newb questions, but I'm not much of a troller. With varying depths, how do keep your presentation close to the bottom... Speed up, slow down, etc., and is it a necessity to keep your rod in a holder or do you just hang onto one while your driving? Seems like this would also effect the depth.


----------



## MrSaugeye (Jan 25, 2014)

fish in the heat of the day. have fished saugeye since 1985. do whatever it takes to get a reaction bite. remember follow the food even into 3 feet of water with 85 to 90 degree surface temps. have caught more 7 lb. + fish between 12 pm and 3 pm than any other time. with lots of humps in indian lake you should be killing them this year since the weather settled down. the fourth day of stability usually equals several 6 to 10 lb. fish a day.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree with mrsaugeye heat of the day is a prime bite that I have stressed from day one that I have been on here. And address it in my video as well. For example last week in the heat 28 saugeyes in water less then 4 feet on joshy swims pulse blades and cranks. Dead calm no wind with shad in area and you have the mix for saugeye fest. Saugeyefisher will attest to this he was able to enjoy the madness awhile over the weekend. I have been depressed because weather has been to cool water is not hot enough to really get them in gear. Yesterday same area wind and cooler water 2 bites no keepers. They moves to wind current spots pinch down areas 3 keepers in one of those spots real quick after I moved


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes,it is really amazeing... 2/3 ft of water. And they were hammering big joshys! I put two an two together a couple years ago with alot of help from troy and now have expanded it to 3/4 other lakes...
Tried alum again today but no dice,just whitebass. But last tuesday mid day hit Saugeye/white bass/crappie on a bluffy shale area(same spot today) in 40 minutes. That day white twister...
Minnows and worms can save a day to....


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Bucks4life said:


> Sorry for the newb questions, but I'm not much of a troller. With varying depths, how do keep your presentation close to the bottom... Speed up, slow down, etc., and is it a necessity to keep your rod in a holder or do you just hang onto one while your driving? Seems like this would also effect the depth.


No need to be sorry we were all newbies once and I feel I still am to some things... To keep your bait close to the bottom just let enough line out until you feel the bottom. The rod tip will bounce a bit but you will tell when there is a strike. And no you do not need rod holders to troll, well at least when you are straight line trolling. You don't need boards or line counters either. I do use a line counter on one of my rods but if you are trying to stick to the bottom that will tell you how deep.. I use 2 rods and cast out one as far out as I can cast with the 05 rapala shad rap,(I am using nanofil and do suggest a superline for trolling because it gets you down there faster but you can catch with any line). I just hold on to both rods each side of the boat so they don't tangle... The lures I choose to use will generally go down that far if there is enough line out... I Hope this helps and I hope I didn't confuse you.. Best of luck!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Promag,howd that 28"er feel when she hit??? Hell of a fish man! Thats one where all after....


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Funny thing was I had a 15" on the other rod and was bringing it in when the big one hit , I almost lost the rod and all., once I got the small one in the boat I reeled the other one up and saw the biggest saugeye I've ever seen!!. It got really exciting after that, scrambling to get the other one out of my net, I decided to flip the small one back in the net and scoop the big one. Once I saw how well she was hooked I was relieved.. It was one heck of a thrill that's for sure!!


----------

